# Valve cover gasket



## URSledgehammer (Oct 3, 2008)

I am out trying to get my valve cover off. Am I missing something. It looks straight forward, Pull the coil cover/coils, and then the few valve cover bolts, and the attached hoses. Well I did that and this damn thing will not budge. Pry-bar or not. What the hell am I missing. I even pulled the plugs, thinking well maybe thats it.
Abbot


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

Missing a bolt some where? It was pretty straight forward when i did mine, twice..


----------

